# Reminder: Daylight Savings Time



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Nov 2008)

So if its applicable to you, turn your clocks back an hour tonight, especially your poor folks that are working on Sunday.


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Nov 2008)

My Poor 9er's 12hr shift just went to 13.... I already know what she thinks of that  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Nov 2008)

You're not gloating and twisting the knife now are you BM?


----------



## Armymedic (1 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> My Poor 9er's 12hr shift just went to 13.... I already know what she thinks of that  ;D



Teach her tolerance. Not like she'll be working hard anyway. Prob just watching movies at the Amb house.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Nov 2008)

I get on here at 11:55, and now its 11:31. How fun is this? ;D


Zee Beaver, who, for half an hour, was ahead of the East Coast time wise, which I find amusing


----------



## slowmode (2 Nov 2008)

I feel bad for those on fire picket from 11-12


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2008)

I'm awake, i'm hungry..........

Stupid mess hall hours   >


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Nov 2008)

Too bad children can't adjust their internal clocks along with the external ones. So much for sleeping in!


----------



## Snafu-Bar (2 Nov 2008)

Be even better to get the clock adjusted by 1/2 hour and leave the damn thing alone. DST is a pain in the ass and not worth the bloody effort twice a year!  :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> I feel bad for those on fire picket from 11-12



Why? If they are going by the Army.ca clock........No change.    ;D


----------



## GAP (2 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> My Poor 9er's 12hr shift just went to 13.... I already know what she thinks of that  ;D



Yeah, but in the spring it'll be only 11.....


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, but in the spring it'll be only 11.....



If she gets the same shift.... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, but in the spring it'll be only 11.....



She'll have to volunteer for that one to get even.     >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Nov 2008)

Looks like the forums time didn't change
November 02, 2008, 12:20:09 

While my computer clock reads:
November 02, 2008, 11:22:00


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If she gets the same shift.... ;D



SHe'll be done this rediculouness long before that thank god!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Looks like the forums time didn't change . . .



Same thing happened last year. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67758.0.html  Maybe the time change will rectify the screwed up time stamp that shows in posts for a lot of us.


----------



## Northern Ranger (2 Nov 2008)

My biggest problem with this is that they pick 2am as the time to make the change, who the hell picked 2 am. I hate getting up at 2am to set the clocks back.  When they changed the date of the time change a few years ago, they should have also changed the time from 2am to something more reasonable like 11pm.


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Nov 2008)

Why the heck would you get up at 2 am to change your clocks....

Here is an idea do it before you go to bed....


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Nov 2008)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> I hate getting up at 2am to set the clocks back.



 :rofl:


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Nov 2008)

or just use timepieces that do it automatically.....

I knew there was a reason I just use the time on my phone as my watch, lol.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Nov 2008)

Note that the time on this site has not been set back yet. It indicates a posting of 12:41:23 while my computer tells me it now is 11:42.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2008)

It's set properly now.


----------



## Hot Lips (2 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> SHe'll be done this rediculouness long before that thank god!


She'll be doing MCSP for the rest of her career...which means shift work for the rest of her career...not all at once mind you...

Happy DST everyone!!!!

HL


----------



## Pea (3 Nov 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> Teach her tolerance. Not like she'll be working hard anyway. Prob just watching movies at the Amb house.



I worked Halloween Nightshift and then the 13hr nightshift last night. Tolerance is a very good word to use I suppose... I hope I've seen my share of overly drunk teenagers for a while now.  :

Oh, sadly no movie watching the past 2 nights. Seems I was busy plugging 6 stab wounds on one poor soul and wearing vomit from teenagers this year. At least it was a somewhat exciting extra hour of work.  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Nov 2008)

Next year she will just be taking care of an overly drunk me

Like taking care of the teenagers only less mature....


----------



## Northern Ranger (3 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Why the heck would you get up at 2 am to change your clocks....
> 
> Here is an idea do it before you go to bed....



LOL hook line and sinker  :nana:


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Nov 2008)

Perhaps you got me...

Then again maybe I thought it plausible that you were dumb enough to do that...speaks well of you eh LMAO  ;D


PS: just covering the fact I got suckered


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Nov 2008)

Dsicussions like this inevitably lead to CFAOs about trivia. Are we going to get a CFAO about changing clocks?


----------



## tango22a (5 Nov 2008)

Every year my Regiment seemed to be at camp for BOTH time-change weekends.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Marshall (6 Nov 2008)

Gotta love that extra hour of sleep before work. hehe


----------

